# Am I on a delay?



## winjim (18 Jan 2021)

I'm getting notifications for things that are happening in the future.







Is this a site thing? A sub-forum thing? An individual thing to prevent my replying in haste?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jan 2021)

This is posted in the future


----------



## winjim (18 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> This is posted in the future


Not now it isn't.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jan 2021)

No idea why this is happening.

Only thought so far is: have the two users scheduled the posts? Although it would seem odd that both would've done that tbh.

One for @Shaun


----------



## winjim (18 Jan 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> No idea why this is happening.
> 
> Only thought so far is: have the two users scheduled the posts? Although it would seem odd that both would've done that tbh.
> 
> One for @Shaun


It's also telling me when I'm going to have read them though. There's some weird Dr Who stuff going on.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2021)

Not the first time.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/i-can-see-into-the-future.270565/#post-6260063


----------



## HMS_Dave (18 Jan 2021)

One for this man i think


----------



## SpokeyDokey (18 Jan 2021)

winjim said:


> It's also telling me when I'm going to have read them though. There's some weird Dr Who stuff going on.



Probably something else going wrong because of Brexit.


----------



## winjim (18 Jan 2021)

SpokeyDokey said:


> Probably something else going wrong because of Brexit.


Future bureaucracy.


Just let it be on record that it wasn't me who brought the 'B' word into the discussion...


----------



## irw (18 Jan 2021)

winjim said:


> Future bureaucracy.
> Just let it be on record that it wasn't me who brought the 'B' word into the discussion...



Just had word from America, apparently Trump says the OP's problem is fake news.

There we go, I think that covers all bases.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (18 Jan 2021)

I got that today too. A notification told me of a post in a thread made “in a moment“ and that I would read it “in a moment“. Weird.


----------



## MartinQ (18 Jan 2021)

Without wanting to start a conspiracy ... It's happened to me too ... 
#countalllegalminutes


----------



## winjim (18 Jan 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I got that today too. A notification told me of a post in a thread made “in a moment“ and that I would read it “in a moment“. Weird.


Make sure you do read it in a moment. If you don't, you might rip a hole in space-time and open up a portal into the netherworld or something.


----------



## mudsticks (19 Jan 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I got that today too. A notification told me of a post in a thread made “in a moment“ and that I would read it “in a moment“. Weird.



I get that too, I'm just assuming it's me getting a bit ahead of myself as per.. 

Or its just that usual thing* about multiverses, and how we all exist simultaneously at many points on the mobius strip that is the space time continuum. 

* Forum software glitch is waayyy, too dull an explanation.


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (19 Jan 2021)

_"The String Theory was the theory invented by Sam Beckett that inspired him to create Project Quantum Leap. He demonstrated his theory with a string. One end of the string represented birth, the other end represented death. Tie the ends together, and what you get is a loop. Ball the loop, and all the days of your life touch each other. Therefore, one could leap from one day to another in his/her own lifetime."_


----------



## Rocky (19 Jan 2021)

I haven’t got a delay......




and I want one


----------



## mudsticks (19 Jan 2021)

Rocky said:


> I haven’t got a delay......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can have mine if you like


----------



## Rocky (19 Jan 2021)

mudsticks said:


> You can have mine if you like


We could share it


----------



## mudsticks (19 Jan 2021)

Rocky said:


> We could share it



Sure.. 

I'll send mine over to you, a week last Monday.. 05.47 hrs


----------



## Edwardoka (19 Jan 2021)

This reply will has been was be removed by a moderator.

 Last edited: Tomorrow at 08:40​


----------



## mudsticks (19 Jan 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> This reply will has been was be removed by a moderator.
> 
> Last edited: Tomorrow at 08:40​



My great grandfather just texted to say that this is wholly inappropriate post.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2021)

Posted on 6th Jan 21.


----------



## MartinQ (19 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Posted on 6th Jan 21.



Did you know you're potentially offensive?
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-55409194
Or has that not happened yet ...


----------



## SpokeyDokey (19 Jan 2021)

Rocky said:


> I haven’t got a delay......
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Don't read anything into the 'honey' bit.


----------



## Edwardoka (19 Jan 2021)

MartinQ said:


> Did you know you're potentially offensive?
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-55409194
> Or has that not happened yet ...


It's hard to argue against the problematic status of a character created in 1934 named Ming (a very well known Chinese dynasty) from Mongo (ahem.) dressed in the finest garb Chinese cultural appropriation can provide.

But enough about that, I'm still waiting for the final battle between him and @I like Skol.


----------



## I like Skol (19 Jan 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> But enough about that, I'm still waiting for the final battle between him and @I like Skol.


I tolerate the imposter as he is useful to me. I send him into hostile situations before me so my many enemies may reveal themselves by mistakenly killing him! Besides, his obvious imitation is flattering. I can understand his desire to try and replicate my magnificence and authority. It is a weak attempt.....


----------



## MartinQ (19 Jan 2021)

Edwardoka said:


> It's hard to argue against the problematic status of a character created in 1934 named Ming (a very well known Chinese dynasty) from Mongo (ahem.) dressed in the finest garb Chinese cultural appropriation can provide.
> 
> But enough about that, I'm still waiting for the final battle between him and @I like Skol.



I'd prefer to "see" them have a love in on
https://www.bristlr.com/
As they obviously have similar grooming habits.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jan 2021)

MartinQ said:


> Did you know you're potentially offensive?
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-55409194
> Or has that not happened yet ...



Do you think I care? I will destroy your planet and its weak beings.


----------



## MartinQ (19 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Do you think I care? I will destroy your planet and its weak beings.



Your power is fading, Ming!


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Jan 2021)

About twenty past eleven.


----------

